#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Ньингма >  > > >  >  >  О изучении текстов и практике

## Alex

Тибетолог и переводчик (практикующий в бонской и ньингмапинской традициях) Жан-Люк Ашар об изучении текстов (пост с форума):




> Чтения много не бывает. Все главные почитаемые учителя прошлого и настоящего — от Лонченпы до Джигме Линпы, от Дру Гьелвы до Кундрола Ринпоче, от Кьенце Ванпо до Шардзы, от кхенпо Ганшара до Сакья Тризина, от ЕС Далай-Ламы до Йондзина Ринпоче (полный перечень вышел бы слишком длинным), все они потратили миллиард сессий практики на изучение текстов. Не думаю, что из-за этого у них появились какие-то омрачения. Я даже на мгновение не могу поверить в сказки про достигающих радужного тела безмозглых йогинов, которые якобы могут служить парадигмой для западных людей без правильного полного буддийского или бонского образования. Дхарма — это одна из Трех драгоценностей, от нее не бывает омрачений. Я бы еще добавил, что неведение происходит от того, что мы не знакомы со своим собственным состоянием, но поддерживает, развивает и усиливает это неведение наша неученость. Модное убеждение, что якобы можно продвинуться по пути Дхармы, пренебрегая текстами и учениями, распространено исключительно среди западных мирян.
> 
> Есть такие форумы, где люди гордятся своим невежеством. Я не горжусь. Когда я сравниваю свое невежество со знанием своих учителей, мне стыдно. Я стараюсь каждый день делить свое время поровну между практикой и изучением текстов. Изучение текстов никогда меня не подводило. Я вам так скажу: ни один из встречавшихся мне людей, отвергавших изучение текстов, за последние тридцать пять лет, понятия не имел, что такое ригпа. Вы можете провести на подушке для медитации миллиард лет, но если у вас нет правильного понимания, вы просто напрасно тратите время. А читая тексты, столь милостиво составленные учителями за прошедшие две тысячи лет, вы потратите время не напрасно. Так что читать один текст за другим — вот правильный способ для устранения неведения. Не думаю, что кто-нибудь здесь претендует на то, чтобы быть великим видьядхарой. Тем не менее, я бессчетное количество раз встречал людей с жалким, поверхностным «знанием» учения, считавших себя продвинутыми, но на самом деле понятия не имевших о ступенях пути. Лопон как-то сказал:
> 
> «Мне ближе тот, кто ясно понял состояние дзогчена, пусть даже рассудочно, чем безмозглый йогин, способный стоять кверх ногами, касаясь травинки одним пальчиком. Я-то знаю, у кого из них есть шанс распознать свое состояние в бардо».
> 
> Отбросить книги — это все равно, что выкинуть одну из Трех драгоценностей в речку. Это подход полного отрицания, совершенно ничего общего не имеющий с дзогченом. Когда Шакьямуни был в нашем мире, на какое-то время мы могли быть с ним телесно; потом он ушел, но мы какое-то время все же могли в какой-то степени как бы воспринимать его тело благодаря тем, кто лично повстречал его и получил от него учения. Когда ушли и они, мы вступили в период его Речи, потому что она, то есть его учения, переданные тогдашними учителями так точно, как они только могли — это то, что от него осталось. Потом, когда учения стали записывать, мы вступили в период его Ума, когда от него осталось то, чему он учил в согласии со своим постижением, то, что осталось нам в письменном виде. Надо радоваться тому, что нам посчастливилось получить доступ к этим учениям, потому что это учения пробужденного существа, а не обычного, не стоит скатываться в отрицание. И главный смысл учения Шакьямуни, если не считать четырех благородных истин — это избегать двух крайностей, отрицания и веры в вечное и самосущее. Вступить на срединный путь. Дзогчен прекрасно согласуется с этим воззрением.
> 
> Опять же, никто не говорит, что то, что мы вычитали в книгах — это и есть ригпа. Сама такая мысль — это чушь. Однако слова — это указатели, они указывают на более глубокий смысл, у них есть определенное символическое семантическое поле, и они помогают понять ключевые моменты дзогчена и выразить их с помощью правильной дзогченовской терминологии. Опять же, мы — по крайней мере, я — не обсуждаем, как войти в состояние ригпа; мы сейчас говорим о том, что такое ригпа. На самом деле, в отличие от того, как вы считаете, ригпа может быть выражено словами. Это делают все дзогченовские тантры. Это состояние за пределами слов и выражений, но это не значит, что слова и выражения не могут указать на более глубокий смысл, на более тонкий, нежели внешнее словесное выражение, уровень. Отрицать это — значит отрицать действие самбхогакаи в нас.
> ...

----------

Joy (06.09.2021), Гошка (09.09.2021), Нгаванг Шераб (04.09.2021), Цэрин (05.09.2021)

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Тибетолог и переводчик (практикующий в бонской и ньингмапинской традициях) Жан-Люк Ашар об изучении текстов (пост с форума):


"Я даже на мгновение не могу поверить в сказки про достигающих радужного тела безмозглых йогинов, которые якобы могут служить парадигмой для* западных людей* без правильного полного буддийского или бонского образования"........... 

"еретические направления дзогчена"   ... 

"так мало* западных людей*, которые могут учить текстам" ...  

"Понять ригпа гораздо проще, нежели *они мнят*, но *они* грезят о каком-то..."

Стесняюсь спросить, а мусьё Ашар все понял и распознал, коли так уверенно вещает о том как *надо*? Алекс, это не Вам вопрос, а тибетологу и переводчику)

----------

Айрат (04.09.2021)

----------


## Alex

Если это вопрос тибетологу и переводчику — так он этот форум не читает, да и не смог бы прочитать, потому что русским языком не владеет, так что ответить не сможет (я могу дать его контакты, если нужно). Но если верить его гуру (лопону Тензину Намдаку), то да, понял и распознал, не всё, возможно, но достаточно, чтобы судить о том, как надо.

----------

Tobias Rieper (05.09.2021)

----------


## Павел Б

Tobias Rieper, 
"Западный человек" тем и отличается от человека, что ему обязательно надо вылупиться на ксивы и аусвайсы с подпися́ми и печатями, которые удостоверяют, что собеседник "всё понял и распознал". А иначе, западный человек, принципиально не имеющий понятия о силе, воле и чести, не примет к сведению даже речь Будды(буде тот к нему явится чудесным образом), если у него не будет с собой официального документа на рисовой бумаге.
А вот на то, чтобы втаптывать в дерьмо любого в увлекательной игре "определение доминантности в иерархии" у "западного человека" всегда найдется и время, и деньги.

Это на чтение книг - никогда нет ни того, ни другого.

----------

Tobias Rieper (05.09.2021)

----------


## Кеин

Читать полезно, это и школьнику говорят. Это в общем. 
Тексты буддхические специфичны, сами по себе делятся на виды и типы. Это в малой частности. 
А теперь канкретна :-)) 
Просто читать и не практиковать -- всë равно что читать описание яблочного пирога, никогда его не вжравши. Но, если кто-то даст кусок пирога, а потом расскажет как его сделать, то это тоже вариант -- очень хороший.

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Tobias Rieper, 
> "Западный человек" тем и отличается от человека, что ему обязательно надо вылупиться на ксивы и аусвайсы с подпися́ми и печатями, которые удостоверяют, что собеседник "всё понял и распознал". А иначе, западный человек, принципиально не имеющий понятия о силе, воле и чести, не примет к сведению даже речь Будды(буде тот к нему явится чудесным образом), если у него не будет с собой официального документа на рисовой бумаге.
> А вот на то, чтобы втаптывать в дерьмо любого в увлекательной игре "определение доминантности в иерархии" у "западного человека" всегда найдется и время, и деньги.
> 
> Это на чтение книг - никогда нет ни того, ни другого.


Так я не против изучения текстов и прочего. Я против этой хронической ущербности западного человека... дескать тибетцы - это знатоки и виртуозы всего на свете, а западные люди (не умеющие быть тибетцами, или по крайней мере такими же как мой учитель, самый лучший из тибетцев) - говно бездарное, косящее не пойми под кого. 

Не люблю я эту показушную Дондуповщину а-ля: "Есть такие форумы, где люди гордятся своим невежеством. Я не горжусь. Когда я сравниваю свое невежество со знанием своих учителей, мне стыдно." Это первое.




Второе. Не всем людям одинаково хорошо заходят тонны тибетских текстов, понятий, терминов и комментариев на комментарии, у всех разные способности. Да, кому-то будет легче идти путем г-на Ашара. А кому-то будет лучше безумствовать, идя вслед за господином Трунгпой. Вы наверняка знаете, что бывают люди - книжные черви, а бывают этакие живчики, которым легче ухватывать информацию практическим путем от другого хорошего практика. 

Это же применимо и к педагогам. 
Чем отличается хороший педагог от плохого? Например, плохой преподаватель Истории Отечества будет вам пересказывать труды Ленина и кучу второстепенной инфы, которая нахрен никому не нужна (Людмила Сергеевна - горите в аду, надеюсь, вы уже померли), и пока вы не станете разделять ее дебильные взгляды о коммунизме, Сталине и Иисусе как первокоммунисте, она будет считать вас говном на палочке, не знающим историю своей страны. Да, она умнейшая и начитаннейшая женщина, но как педагог - говно. Говно, не умеющее доносить информацию, говно преподающее в рамках традиции которой ее когда-то обучили и из рамок которой она не в состоянии выйти. А т.к. она уже стара как черепаха и титулована как Брежнев, ее и держат как живой символ. А вот толку от нее - ноль. Одни лишь мучения для студентов. 

А что же хороший педагог? А хороший педагог объяснит вам все доходчиво на трех пивных пробках, без официальной учебной программы. Но эти три пивные пробки будут лучшим наглядным пособием в вашей жизни. Вот и вся разница.

Странно быть зацикленным на каком-то одном расово верном учебном подходе, вот я об чем. Учитель Намкая Норбу, Чанчуб Дордже вообще читать не умел и даже мудры не знал как делать правильно. За него текст ванга читал его ученик. Однако же, он сам вместе с дочерью реализовали радужные тела. Таких примеров, если покопаться в истории, будет намного больше. Но смысл? Всегда будут практики и талмудисты. И пусть они будут! И пусть идут своими путями.

----------

Joy (06.09.2021), Павел Б (05.09.2021)

----------


## Alex

Так тут речь не о том, чтобы косить под тибетцев. Что тибетец, что украинец, что малаец — ум у всех одинаковый, работает точно так же. Но ведь именно в том-то и дело! Ведь именно на Западе так популярны странные (ну, на мой взгляд странные) идеи о том, что нам нужен какой-то «особый» буддизм, без вот этих вот всех нудных затворов, регулярной практики, нендро, следования мануалам и т.д. Трекчо за неделю? Да легко! Опять же, это вовсе не значит, что западные люди какие-то ущербные — и на Западе есть прекрасные практикующие, знающие ученые, и наряду с описанным искажением на Западе очень много людей, которые не просто сидят на учениях, сложив ладони в благоговейном восторге, а стараются докопаться до сути, осаждают лам вопросами (и не всем ламам это нравится, потому что далеко не все тибетские ламы сами понимают тексты, которые пересказывают в ходе своих гастролей-чёсов).

Ну и не верю я в то, что можно объяснить тонкости Дхармы «на трех пивных пробках». Я не тридцать пять лет практикую, а почти в два раза меньше, но за те семнадцать лет, что прошли с принятия прибежища и первых посвящений, все без исключения встреченные мной «радостные йогины», «практики безумной мудрости» и вот это вот все на самом деле ничего и не практиковали толком — никто не прошел хотя бы самый минимальный затвор по приближению, не завершил стадию зарождения, не говоря уже о чем-то большем (возможно, конечно, что просто у меня карма такая, что я таких встречаю). Если мы посмотрим, какой объем сунбумов теж же самых Лонченпы, Ронзома, Мипама, Джамгона Контрула и других — какой там колоссальный объем! И практиковали они все уж побольше нашего. Да и сам Жан-Люк, кстати, тоже не в библиотеке сидит весь день — он отсидел не один долгий затвор, просто не особо это афиширует (я, конечно, не ставлю его через запятую с перечисленными учителями, но тем не менее). А у «интегрирующих» в повседневной жизни с радужным телами как-то не очень пока. Да и судьба трунпинской «Шамбалы» не особо вдохновляет.

Ну а так да, каждому свое.

----------

Tobias Rieper (05.09.2021), Денис Т (16.09.2021), Павел Б (05.09.2021)

----------


## Павел Б

Я сразу извиняюсь, что задену чувствительные струны многих.

Tobias Rieper, 
Согласен с вами практически полностью. И по теме ущербности, и по теме способов преподавания, и по теме разных типов учеников.

Меня зацепил ваш вопрос в стиле "а ты кто такой?" Собственно, эта моя внутренняя реакция указывает на дефекты моего контроля сознания, но, в самом деле - неужели для объявления своего обоснованного мнения обязательно надо иметь какие-то "свидетельства о реализации"? 

Я понимаю, что любая религия по сути фашистская, и любой фашизм по сути религиозен, и я крайне рад, что в формуле Прибежища нет упоминания о религии. Но люди, с одной стороны, разные, а с другой стороны, стремятся к объединению в пучки по каким-то признакам. И стремятся гнобить других людей из других пучков по каким-то признакам.
Один назвал неких физкультурников безмозглыми. 
Зачем? 
Почему? 
Затем, чтобы обозначить свою принадлежность к.. и готовность к сражениям во имя... 
Потому что быть в связке комфортно. 

Мы не знаем, какие баталии велись на том форуме до выступления Жан-Люка, возможно, связка физкультурников загнобила связку книгочеев и требовалось восстановить равновесие жёсткими способами. Чтобы люди с разными своими наклонностями шли своими путями.

И ещё по поводу обязательного чтения текстов, по поводу обязательной физкультуры и по поводу разности людей:
Когда я прочитал Шесть Ваджрных Строк, я очень огорчился, что по прочтении не растворился в радуге. Результатом этого огорчения стало стремление прочесть ещё больше строк.
Когда я сделал несколько тысяч простираний, я очень огорчился, что не растворился в радуге. Результатом этого огорчения стал отказ от специальной физкультуры.
Вот такой вот я.
А миллионы людей - не такие как я. Они в такой же ситуации действуют наоборот: отказываются от чтения и совершенствуются в физкультурных занятиях.

И обе ситуации не являются поводом для битв.
Примерами направления возможной деятельности для сомневающихся - да, являются. Только и всего.

----------

Alex (05.09.2021), Joy (06.09.2021), Tobias Rieper (05.09.2021)

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

Считаю чтение текстов и комментариев крайне важным и нужным.
Если учитель рядом и всегда доступен, то многие важные тонкости в определённых практиках он может индивидуально разъяснить ученику. В определённых случаях, из-за каких-либо индивидуальных особенностей и качеств, присущих ученику, учитель даже может дать ученику не общепринятую последовательность этапов практики, опустив какие-то её пункты.
У меня лично был опыт, когда я столкнулся с некоторыми сложностями в этапах одной практики. Пришлось глубоко изучать доступные литературные разъяснения и комментарии к данной практике на русском и английском языках. Тибетским, увы, не владею. В конце концов, в одной из книг я обнаружил ссылки на коренные тексты, в которых была описана та проблема, с которой я столкнулся. И там было разъяснение, что людям определенного склада ума (я подходил под описание) можно пропустить определённую стадию практики и смело приступать к следующей.
Если бы я практиковал в непосредственном контакте с учителем, то он, зная мои индивидуальные особенности, мог бы сразу дать мне нужные разъяснения и инструкции. Но мне пришлось самому рыться в письменных источниках, и я рад, что удалось решить мою проблему самому.

----------

Alex (05.09.2021), Joy (06.09.2021), Павел Б (05.09.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (13.09.2021), Цэрин (05.09.2021)

----------


## Амит

Ум у всех живых существ одинаков, ментальность разная или омрачения ума, в ком-то больше тщеславия и зависти, в ком-то больше таких омрачений как невежество и гнев и т.д.

Для восточного типа культуры характерно погружение во внутренний мир, тогда как западная культура направлена вовне. Это значит, что успокоить ум для западного человека значительно сложнее, когда мысли стремятся к внешним явлениям…

Хочется же всё и сразу! А что разве в России мало тех кому нужен "особый" буддизм? 

Согласен с тем, что без изучения классических текстов и подготовительных практик невозможно знать каким образом правильно медитировать, укрощать свой ум и развивать концентрацию, особенно это касается тех людей, ум которых направлен вовне, тем самым теряя связь сознания с природой будды.

Изучение текстов также нужны для правильной мотивации в выполнении ритуалов, например, простираний которые выполняются для очищения от гордости.

----------


## Alex

> Для восточного типа культуры характерно погружение во внутренний мир, тогда как западная культура направлена вовне.


Я тоже так думал, пока не начал общаться с тибетцами  :Smilie:

----------

Joy (06.09.2021), Tobias Rieper (05.09.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (05.09.2021)

----------


## Амит

> Я тоже так думал, пока не начал общаться с тибетцами


Что именно изменило ваше отношение?

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> ... все без исключения встреченные мной «радостные йогины», «практики безумной мудрости» и вот это вот все на самом деле ничего и не практиковали толком — никто не прошел хотя бы самый минимальный затвор по приближению, не завершил стадию зарождения, не говоря уже о чем-то большем (возможно, конечно, что просто у меня карма такая, что я таких встречаю).


Ну так если в данной инкарнации человек не может читать, а может только "безумствовать" .. что, его без учений оставлять? Не проще ли выбрать для него то, что ему подойдет из 84 000 вариантов? УчителЯ ему с выбором все равно не помогут, до учителей хрен достучишься. Современный учитель только вангами окормляет и лыбится во всю тибетскую калитку со сладким: "Тащщи делееек. Удачи вам ребята, хорошей практики и слушайтесь маму!". Вот люди и выбирают* сами* то, к чему у них душа лежит. А не у всех она лежит к чтению простыней текстов и тащиделеканью. Кому-то бухать привычнее. 
Кмк очень неэффективно - грузить человека тем, к чему он ну никак не приспособлен. Это как из сантехника пытаться сделать Маска. Или из Маска - Афоню. Можно? С натягом и скрипом - можно. Нужно? Да на кой черт?
Пусть лучше Маск ракеты строит, а Афоня трубы чинит. И тот и другой будут на своем месте, и самое главное - оба будут счастливы.  






> А у «интегрирующих» в повседневной жизни с радужным телами как-то не очень пока. Да и судьба трунпинской «Шамбалы» не особо вдохновляет.


А ничо и не остается кроме как интегрировать с повседневкой. Если они будут ваджраяну раздавать только для десятка затворников - весь бизнес рухнет и даже цампу не на что будет купить всем тысячам дармоедов в монастырях.
Они конечно любят лясы точить про Миларепу и его аскетизм, но от такой жирной кормушки никогда не откажутся. И такая ситуация будет еще оооочень долго, т.к. к новаторствам данный горный народец не склонен, единожды нащупав прибыльную тему с вангами они будут выжимать из нее все соки, пока та не высохнет. Единственное, что они умеют - давать ванги, а личностному подходу к ученикам так и не обучились.. и так и едут на старых санях по старой лыжне: "в каждый дом по Цонкапе, по лукошку бодхичитты, и по три литра Ламрима три раза в день. И ТАЩЩЩИ ДЕЛЕЕЕЕК."

И вот пока такая пакость не прекратится (а она долго еще не прекратится), западные люди и будут выбирать метод ориентируясь по чутью. И, наверное, в данный момент времени, это самый разумный подход для белого дьявола.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Что именно изменило ваше отношение?


Наблюдение за жизнью тибетцев и общение с ними. Разрушение в результате этого стереотипов и понимание, что тибетцы очень отличаются друг от друга в зависимости от уровня образования и в среднем не особо отличаются от нетибетцев с аналогичным уровнем образования.

----------

Alex (05.09.2021), Айрат (05.09.2021), Амит (06.09.2021)

----------


## Цэрин

Мы живём в век информации, коммуникации и различных технологий. Хочешь быть успешным - развивайся, читай в том числе. Тупых нигде не любят

----------

Нгаванг Шераб (05.09.2021)

----------


## Alex

> Ну так если в данной инкарнации человек не может читать...


Бывает и такое, согласен. Но все без исключения участники любого интернет-форума *точно* умеют читать.




> А ничо и не остается кроме как интегрировать с повседневкой.


Так было бы что интегрировать. Обычно интегрируют просто-напросто свои омрачения и ну вообще никак не меняются. Индульгирование своих слабостей — это ни разу не дзогчен, да и вообще не буддизм.




> Единственное, что они умеют - давать ванги


Да и того часто не умеют, если иметь в виду, что ванг — это «индуцирование» определенного опыта в уме ученика. Впрочем, не стоит всех чесать одной гребенкой, есть весьма достойные ламы.

----------

Joy (06.09.2021), Tobias Rieper (05.09.2021), Иван О (05.09.2021), Нгаванг Шераб (05.09.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (05.09.2021)

----------


## Yagmort

..сколько людей, столько и мнений. мои извинения за отсутсвие перевода

----------

Alex (05.09.2021), Joy (06.09.2021), Tobias Rieper (06.09.2021), Иван О (06.09.2021)

----------


## Alex

Ну, мне кажется, эта цитата никак не противоречит заглавной цитате темы. Ринпоче же не агитирует за то, чтобы вообще не знакомиться с текстами (было бы странно), а говорит, что не надо ставить лошадь впереди телеги: дескать, пошел в библиотеку, прочитал там умную диссертацию, и вуаля, я видьядхара! Конечно, это так не работает. И да, опасность именно в том, что начитавшись литературы, к которой мы не готовы, мы насоздаем себе тучу концепций и представлений, которые будут очень мощным и труднопреодолимым препятствием как для практики, так и для понимания.

Другое дело — традиционный подход: ванг -> лунг -> три -> ушел в затвор практиковать -> почитал, например, Лонченпу, сопоставил с результатами своей практики -> пошел снова практиковать (два последних пункта повторить до полного пробуждения).

Я помню, как лет пятнадцать назад решил почитать комментарий на Гухьягарбха-тантру, ага. Я там понял только предлоги, союзы и номера страниц. А сейчас третий раз перечитываю и не устаю поражаться глубине, ясности и точности.

----------

Joy (06.09.2021), Tobias Rieper (06.09.2021), Денис Т (16.09.2021), Иван О (05.09.2021), Нгаванг Шераб (06.09.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (06.09.2021), Цэрин (05.09.2021)

----------


## Амит

> Наблюдение за жизнью тибетцев и общение с ними. Разрушение в результате этого стереотипов и понимание, что тибетцы очень отличаются друг от друга в зависимости от уровня образования и в среднем не особо отличаются от нетибетцев с аналогичным уровнем образования.


Возможно, когда наблюдается дисбаланс уровня образования в области учения Будды или буддийской философии и светского образования, которое имеет материалистический подход.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Возможно, когда наблюдается дисбаланс уровня образования в области учения Будды или буддийской философии и светского образования, которое имеет материалистический подход.


Если говорить про тибетцев с образованием в области учения Будды (лам и монахов), то там расклад примерно такой же, как у русских православных батюшек — есть очень прошаренные и знающие, есть подвижники, есть бюрократы, есть богачи на внедорожниках. Соответственно, и материалистический подход у одних сильнее, а у других меньше. От наличия светского образования не зависит.

----------

Alex (06.09.2021)

----------


## Амит

То есть зависит от уровня образования и практики Дхармы?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

То есть, более-менее как и у нетибетцев.

----------


## Амит

То есть Юнгу мы двоечку поставим... 
http://www.nhat-nam.ru/biblio/yung/vostok_i_zapad.html
Или мир за 80 лет настолько изменился, что всеобъемлющая глобализация стирает грани между Востоком и Западом?

----------


## Alex

> То есть Юнгу мы двоечку поставим...


Да, двоечку. О фантазиях Юнга хорошо написал Джон Рейнольдс (Ваджранатха), мне сейчас некогда искать текст, а то бы я привел цитаты.

----------

Нгаванг Шераб (06.09.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (06.09.2021)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Да, двоечку. О фантазиях Юнга хорошо написал Джон Рейнольдс (Ваджранатха), мне сейчас некогда искать текст, а то бы я привел цитаты.


А можно потом, как будет время?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Alex

Каждый, кто прожил какое-то время среди тибетцев, поселившихся в Индии и Непале после 1959 года, обнаружил, что в них не больше интровертивносги, мистицизма и мечтательносги, чем у любой взятой для сравнения группы людей с Запада. Несмотря на наличие религии, которая действительно уделяет большое внимание практике медитации, средний тибетец вполне жизнерадостен, экстравертивен и наделен смекалкой и практичностью не меньше, чем любой американец, а уж больших экстравертов, чем американцы, свет не видел. Только небольшая горстка тибетцев в наше время посвящает себя исключительно созерцательной жизни, но так было и раньше. Среди тибетцев Миларэпы встречаются так же редко, как Святые Антонии среди христиан. Поэтому мы не можем так просто решить вопрос с Востоком вообще и Тибетом в часrности, выдвинув этот довод, а потом его триумфально опровергнув...

Спору нет, рабское подражание восточным методам со стороны людей Запада, которые не проникли в их истинный смысл и принцип, совершенно нежелательно. Однако доктор Юнг не испробовал эти методы на себе и почти не встречался с азиатскими учителями, носителями разных традиций. К настоящему времени на Западе уже не одна тысяча человек практикует эти методы, принадлежащие индуизму, буддизму, суфизму и даосизму, причем без всяких дурных последствий для себя. Хотя нельзя отрицать, что некоторые из этих методов не следует практиковать людям, страдающим серьезными эмоциональными расстройствами, или что некоторые восточные учителя на Западе злоупотребляют своим положением. И всё же я не вижу проблем в том, чтобы на Западе люди, достаточно зрелые и эмоционально устойчивые, занимались практикой этих методов. В буддизме, например, считается, что, несмотря на культурные различия, умам всех людей присущи одинаковая структура и одинаковая психическая функция. Буддизм успешно распространил свои методы медитации на Китай и Японию, хотя культуры обеих стран отличались от индийской, но процесс этот занял несколько столетий. Таким образом, благодаря существованию общечеловеческих основ, эти методы медитации одинаково применимы и на Востоке и на Западе. Экспериментальное подтверждение и терапевтическая ценность будцийских методов медитации становятся всё более очевидны, по мере того как на Западе их берут на вооружение, правильно понимают и практикуют.

Порой возникает ощущение, будто доктор Юнг уrверждает, что символика - вещь наследственная, что символы содержатся в нашей психической истории, в нашем расовом бессознательном. По его словам, "вся беда в том, что человек Запада не может отделаться от своей истории так же легко, как его короткая память. История, можно сказать, записана в крови". Может быть, под конец жизни доктор Юнг принял идею реинкарнации, а может, и нет. Но если, как утверждают буддийские учения, всё дело в перерождении, то расовая память не так уж важна, поскольку мы не всегда рождаемся существами той же нации, расы и пола. Скорее, как говорят буддисты, здесь всf определяет наша личная карма. Действительно, вполне возможно, что многие из нас, ныне пребывающих в "западных" телах, никогда, ни в одной из прошлых жизней, не были христианами. Напротив, если в этой жизни человека влечет к буддийским учениям и он встречает возможность их практиковать под руководством реализовавших себя учителей, которые мoryr передавать эти учения, то это наводит на мысль, что в прошлом такой человек неоднократно был буддистом.

Лично я на основе собственных исследований и опыта, полученного во время многолетней жизни на Востоке, обнаружил, что никаких коренных различий между Востоком и Западом не существует. Да, культура в разных местах разная, но люди везде одинаковы.

(Из примечаний к переводу rig pa ngo sprod gcer mthong rng grol, в русском издании — «Самоосвобождение благодаря видению обнаженной осознанностью», Уддияна, СПб, 2001)

----------

Joy (07.09.2021), Tobias Rieper (07.09.2021), Денис Т (16.09.2021), Нгаванг Шераб (06.09.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (06.09.2021)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Спасибище!

----------


## Балдинг

> комментарий на Гухьягарбха-тантру


Добрый день, не могли бы поделиться приличными на Ваш взгляд переводами данного текста (текстов)?

----------


## Alex

Вы имеете в виду перевод именно комментария Мипама, или любого комментария, или коренного текста тантры? И встречный вопрос — у вас есть посвящение Гухьягарбхи?

----------


## Aion

> Да, двоечку. О фантазиях Юнга хорошо написал Джон Рейнольдс (Ваджранатха), мне сейчас некогда искать текст, а то бы я привел цитаты.


О каких именно фантазиях? Юнг о культуре говорит, а культура, как и язык, обусловлена своим генезисом (причинами и условиями). Очевидно, у Запада и Востока они различались как 80 лет назад, так и сейчас. Так что фантазии Джона Рейнольдса об отсутствии разницы между Востоком и Западом - не более, чем фантазии)

----------

Vega (16.09.2021)

----------


## Alex

Я понимаю, что Рейнольдс задел вас за живое, но мы тут говорим не о культуре, и тут не юнгианский, а буддийский форум. При всем уважении.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.09.2021)

----------


## Aion

> Я понимаю, что Рейнольдс задел вас за живое, но мы тут говорим не о культуре, и тут не юнгианский, а буддийский форум. При всем уважении.


При  всём уважении, аmicus Plato, sed magis amica est Veritas...

----------

Vega (16.09.2021)

----------


## Alex

معليش، ما في مشكلة

----------


## Alex

> Добрый день, не могли бы поделиться приличными на Ваш взгляд переводами данного текста (текстов)?


Вы, кстати, не написали, какими языками владеете — годится английский перевод или только русский?

Если говорить о переводах на английский — если не ошибаюсь, первым была диссертация недавно ушедшего Гьюрме Дордже Guhyagarbhatantra and its XIVth century commentary phyogs-bcu mun-sel. Это перевод комментария Лонченпы.
Перевод этого же комментария тем же самым Гьюрме Дордже составляет тома 15–17 издания The Complete Nyingma Tradition from Sutra to Tantra.
Издательство The Light of Berotsana выпустило целый цикл, посвященный Гухьягарбха-тантре: сюда входят переводы комментариев Лонченпы, Мипама и Додрубчена Ринпоче + субкомментарии кхенпо Намдрола.
Есть и другой перевод комментария Мипама, сделанный Dharmachakra Translation Committee.
Оба английских перевода Мипамова комментария не лишены недостатков, которые можно преодолеть, только сверяя перевод с тибетским текстом. О переводах других комментариев ничего сказать не могу, ибо не вчитывался как следует.

Комментарий Мипама считается «кратким», потому что представляет собой не традиционное пословное разъяснение коренного текста, а, скорее, «конспект», объясняющий смысл коренного текста (но в этом как раз его сильная сторона — он содержит очень сжатый, но в то же время точный и сущностный обзор, так скажем, общую перспективу — что это вообще такое, зачем и как). Он основан на комментариях Лонченпы и Ронзома (но не только).

Вообще Гухьягарбха-тантра во всех каталогах относится к махайоге, но Лонченпа и Мипам в своих комментариях рассматривают ее, исходя из воззрения атийоги, то есть Великого совершенства. А вот Додрубчен в целом следует т.н. «традиции Зур», относящейся к «труъ-махайоге». Это надо иметь в виду.

Русский перевод был сделан с перевода Dharmachakra Translation Committee в 2017 году и издан ограниченным тиражом под названием «Сердечная сущность светоносности». Я ни в коей мере не хотел бы обесценить труд переводчика и понимаю, что в столь сжатые сроки лучше вряд ли можно было сделать, но в переводе, к сожалению, масса неточностей — частично унаследованных от английского перевода, частично появившихся заново. Впрочем, там об этом предупреждается. Издание было подготовлено к посвящению Гухьягарбхи, которое в 2017 г. давал в Кунсангаре Гантен Тулку, и издатели запрещают распространять его среди не участвовавших в этом посвящении. Их воля.

Ну и напомню, что согласно традиционному подходу (который я в данном случае полностью разделяю) эти тексты могут читать и изучать только получившие посвящение Гухьягарбхи.

----------

Балдинг (15.09.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (13.09.2021)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Юнг о культуре говорит, а культура, как и язык, обусловлена своим генезисом (причинами и условиями). Очевидно, у Запада и Востока они различались как 80 лет назад, так и сейчас.


Да нет никакой «культуры Запада» и «культуры Востока». Восточные культуры отличаются одна от другой. Даже тибетцы, китайцы, монголы очень отличаются, несмотря на то, что они географически близки со значительным взаимопроникновением культур, а что говорить об остальном востоке? Да европейцы от американцев порой сильнее отличаются культурно, чем русские от китайцев. Искусственное противопоставление «Востока» «Западу» — вот буллшит. Европоцентричные фантазии на тему «себя» и «другого», придуманные человеком, который никогда не жил ни в одной восточной стране сколько-нибудь продолжительное время.

----------


## Aion

> Да нет никакой «культуры Запада« и «культуры Востока».


Бескультурье достигло таки планетарного масштаба? А понятие культуры не забыли определить, господа «космополиты«?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Vega (16.09.2021)

----------


## Aion

> Европоцентричные фантазии на тему «себя» и «другого», придуманные человеком, который никогда не жил ни в одной восточной стране сколько-нибудь продолжительное время.


Придумывайте добрее свои фантазии, пожалуйста, товарищ модератор...  :Smilie:

----------


## Павел Б

> Юнг о культуре говорит, а культура, как и язык, обусловлена своим генезисом (причинами и условиями). Очевидно, у Запада и Востока они различались как 80 лет назад, так и сейчас. Так что фантазии Джона Рейнольдса об отсутствии разницы между Востоком и Западом - не более, чем фантазии)


Так и Рейнольдс тоже о культуре говорит немножко:
"никаких коренных различий между Востоком и Западом не существует. Да, культура в разных местах разная, но люди везде одинаковы."


"Культура разная" - говорит Рейнольдс.

В чём проблема-то?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.09.2021)

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Да нет никакой «культуры Запада» и «культуры Востока». Восточные культуры отличаются одна от другой. Даже тибетцы, китайцы, монголы очень отличаются, несмотря на то, что они географически близки со значительным взаимопроникновением культур, а что говорить об остальном востоке?


Тем не менее, их культуры различны? Так если у этих трех (более близких друг другу) они различны, то что уж говорить о культуре\культурах Западных стран, которые меж собой взаимодействовали гораздо чаще и дольше, чем с теми же тибетцами и монголами, пенетрируя друг дружку на протяжении долгих веков.

----------


## Alex

На колу мочало, начинай сначала. Никто не спорит с тем, что культуры (кухня, архитектура, обычаи, правила вежливости, стандарты красоты, музыка... много чего еще) разных народов отличаются друг от друга. Причем иногда эта самая культура отличается даже в пределах одного народа. При этом искусственное объединение культур в некие «Запад» и «Восток» не выдерживает никакой критики: португальцы и финны — это Запад, а тамилы и корейцы — Восток, ага. Никто не спорит с тем, что для того, чтобы понять символизм тех или иных текстов или садхан, основанный на реалиях определенной культуры в определенный исторический период, необходимо приложить некоторые усилия (тем не менее, тибетцам это удалось — ну, по крайней мере, мы так считаем, иначе зачем тогда вообще весь этот театр).

А вот представление о том, что, якобы, «восточные» люди склонны к созерцанию, обращены внутрь себя и вот это вот все (он вообще индийцев видел?), в то время как «западные» люди все как один деятельны, направлены вовне и т.д. — чушь собачья, высосанная из пальца. Возможно, Юнг был хорошим и даже гениальным психологом — я в этом не разбираюсь; но он не знал ни одного «восточного» языкка, никогда не жил на Востоке и не общался с тамошними людьми в достаточной мере, а его «психологический комментарий» основан на кривом переводе, криво интерпретированном Эванс-Вентцем.

----------

Павел Б (14.09.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (14.09.2021)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Тем не менее, их культуры различны?


Да, весьма различны, и между европейцами тоже. Хотя прекрасно все со всеми взаимодействовали на протяжении веков. С незапамятных времён древние греки взаимодействовали с индийцами, а китайцы (и тибетцы) — с мусульманами. Мир — это континуум различных культур.

А разделение на Запад и Восток — совершенно дурное. «Все цвета делятся на Оранжевые и Зелёные. Жёлтый цвет относится к Оранжевым, поэтому между жёлтым и зелёным — огромная непреодолимая пропасть».

Впрочем, люди, попробовавшие межкультурную коммуникацию на вкус, вряд ли смогут объяснить её вкус людям, которые изучали её исключительно по книгам  :Big Grin:

----------


## Aion

> На колу мочало, начинай сначала.


 Oh, East is East, and West is West, and never the twain shall meet,
Till Earth and Sky stand presently at God's great Judgment Seat;
But there is neither East nor West, Border, nor Breed, nor Birth,
When two strong men stand face to face, tho' they come from the ends of the earth! ©  :Cool:  



> При этом искусственное объединение культур в некие «Запад» и «Восток» не выдерживает никакой критики.


Объединение культур не выдерживает никакой критики не для всех, а только для того, кто не способен мыслить. В неспособности к элементарным обобщениям ничего страшного нет, но считать это нормой - как минимум опрометчиво...

----------


## Павел Б

Конечно, бывает, что очень хочется укрупнять и глобализировать, но, если посмотреть даже вокруг, то, какое там объединение?

"Когда вырастешь, дочка, отдадут тебя замуж
В деревню большую, в деревню чужую.
Мужики там всё злые - топорами секутся,
А по будням там дождь и по праздникам дождь..."
Из старой русской народной песни

Даже в соседней деревне - другая культура!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.09.2021)

----------


## Алсу

> Да и того часто не умеют, если иметь в виду, что ванг — это «индуцирование» определенного опыта в уме ученика. Впрочем, не стоит всех чесать одной гребенкой, есть весьма достойные ламы.


Ахты. Теперь вся линия передач, да что там, теперь вся ваша тантра подвергнута сомнению, ведь где-то был не индуцирующий передатчик.
Лама был не годный, забыли спросить где водятся годные ламы.
Вот теперь живите с этим.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Oh, East is East, and West is West, and never the twain shall meet…


Ещё одного белого супрематиста подвезли в свою поддержку  :Big Grin:  Неужели вам ума не хватает сообразить, что такие люди совершенно не в состоянии понять чужую культуру. Бремя белых давит на мозг, когнитивные способности очень ухудшаются.




> В неспособности к элементарным обобщениям ничего страшного нет, но считать это нормой - как минимум опрометчиво...


В обобщениях страшного ничего нет, проблема в том, что Юнг делал неверные обобщения, потому что очень плохо знал другие культуры. Если бы он знал их лучше, он бы никогда не сделал таких идиотских обобщений. Считать нормой невежество — вот что страшно.

----------

Alex (14.09.2021), Айрат (14.09.2021), Нгаванг Шераб (14.09.2021)

----------


## Ант

М-да... ну давайте разбираться (развлечемся :Smilie:  пока дискуссия не перешла... на следующий уровень).
Месье Ашару, нехреново бы напомнить об Относительности Любых моделей (в т числе поведенческих). Потом, в связи с -



> Я даже на мгновение не могу поверить в сказки про достигающих радужного тела безмозглых йогинов, которые якобы могут служить парадигмой для западных людей без правильного полного буддийского или бонского образования


 дать почитать книшку "Львы Будды" (там этих "безмозглых йогинов" вагон, правда "радужного тела" нету, но это ж не "основной показатель" :Smilie: ).
Ну и в третьих... Вполне можно понять слова сказанные в Конкретной дискуссии (форумной, как я понял) Конкретным собеседникам, по Конкретному поводу (т е конкретная Обусловленность нам не известна), НО, "за базаром надо следить" :Smilie: 
-------
Теперь собственно разбор.
Как-то у меня была дискуссия с профессиональным культурологом, пытающимся дать ОПРЕДЕЛЕНИЕ Культуре (т е проffесор, впаривал студням тему, не имея определения... в принципе нормально, по-буддистски :Smilie: ). Дык вот, сошлись на определении, что культура - это ВСЕ, характерное для данной группы людей. Но, в контексте рассматриваемого, "всё" нам не интересно

Интересна ТОЛЬКО Парадигма, различие парадигм Запада и Востока.
Парадигма Запада, порожденная христианством и материалистическим атеизмом - ЛИНЕЙНА.
А Парадигма Востока - ЦИКЛИЧНА.
Собственно по этой причине, христианство на Востоке и не прижилось. (Как это? Добрался до рая\ада и всё? А ДАЛЬШЕ? :Smilie:  ). А вот мусульманство вполне: Бабы, водка :Smilie: , дворцы - та же самая "сансара", только бытовой уровень выше, ну и дальше соответственно "по кругу" - непротиворечиво, как само-собой-разумеющееся.
Теперь смотрим какую матрицу накладывает та или иная парадигма, на менталитет.
При "Цикличной" парадигме, моделированию в большей степени подвергаются Обьективные аспекты существования (т е объегорить ближнего, особенно Западного варвара - святое дело), ни о какой сугубой интравертивности речи нет (скорее наоборот). А вот СУБЬЕКТИВНОЕ моделирование, с т зрения циклической парадигмы, бесперспективно напрочь, бо Судьба, Карма, Йосс, а все остальное решается на "бытовом" - обьективном уровне.
А вот для "Линейной" парадигмы, эти уровни моделирования (Обьективный и Субьективный) равнозначны. (т е все эти "души прекрасные (или не прекрасные :Smilie: ) порывы, описанные в литературе Запада и ОБУСЛАВЛИВАЮЩИЕ последующие поступки (приводящие к новым "порывам"), вот это и есть та "разница").
Как вывод, Западному человеку, приходится ЛОМАТЬ не только свои Обьективные представления о мире, но и собственное (привычное) Субьективное моделирование, которое у Восточного, либо отсутствует, либо "в зачатке".  + к этому БЕЗ МОДЕЛИ западный человек просто   уже не может (а модель, это информация, текст).
----
А вот теперь об "Общности" Востока и Запада.
Вне культуры и с той и с другой стороны, умы устроенные по одному и тому же принципу. И здесь интересно разделение на право\лево полушарных физиков\лириков. Вот два человека (вне зависимости от культуры), им обьясняют путь: сначала будет желтая поляна, потом камень похожий на орла, потом кривое дерево... 
Один сказал спасибо и пошел... А второй не ронется с места, пока не выяснит, а то чего поляна желтая (одуванчики? песок? может химия?), а сколько км до камня? а как его местные обзывают? кто там вааще "местные"? а дерево какой породы? итд итп ипр... (потом еще поляну истопчет, на камень залезет, местных опросит... если дойдет :Smilie: ). 
При этом, не факт что у кого-то (какого-то метода) есть "фора", В ДАННОМ КОНКРЕТНОМ СЛУЧАЕ", т е все зависит от конкретной Субьективности... 
Эт всё к тому, что и в "западной деревне" можно найти субьекта, которому всё-йосс ( :Smilie: ) и если повезет встретить Учителя, то "тупое исполнение Практики", будет полезней текстов (в которых нихрена не понятно), так же как и Восточный интеллектуал, хрен возьмется за Практику, пока не разберется с "буддийской моделью построения Всего"...... Карма... :Smilie: 

Любая обусловленность - вредна, аднако. Все относительно (в т числе и моя т зрения :Smilie: )
============



> .


Прямой, огульный наезд на Сангху, не способствует накоплению благоприятной кармы... 
(Уподоблюсь Василию Алибабаевичу: "Ты туда не ходи, ты сюда ходи..." радикализация, аднако, не есть хорошо :Smilie: ).
=====
ну и славно... равлеклись.

----------


## Aion

> Ещё одного белого супрематиста подвезли в свою поддержку  Неужели вам ума не хватает сообразить, что такие люди совершенно не в состоянии понять чужую культуру. Бремя белых давит на мозг, когнитивные способности очень ухудшаются.


Это юмор был, там специально для желтообразных бхагаванов смайлик поставлен был)




> В обобщениях страшного ничего нет, проблема в том, что Юнг делал неверные обобщения, потому что очень плохо знал другие культуры. Если бы он знал их лучше, он бы никогда не сделал таких идиотских обобщений. Считать нормой невежество — вот что страшно.


Повторяю. *Вы* понятие культуры определить не забыли, прежде чем ярлыки навешивать?

----------

Vega (16.09.2021)

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Впрочем, люди, попробовавшие межкультурную коммуникацию на вкус, вряд ли смогут объяснить её вкус людям, которые изучали её исключительно по книгам


Есть знакомые из разных солнечных "..станов". Абсолютно другая ментальность и взгляд на мир.

----------


## Павел Б

А можно я придумаю определение?
Что-то вроде:
"Культура - это совокупность положений общественного договора предыдущих поколений локального социума, регулирующего применение насилия в этом социуме".
Включая принуждение к производительному труду, принуждение к отчуждению продуктов труда, принуждение к деторождению, принуждение к охране и обороне, принуждение к сублимации агрессии и смещённой активности, принуждение к построению и сохранению иерархической структуры локального социума. И мн.др.

А людишки, которых варят в культуре - одинаковые, в том смысле, что разные.  :Smilie:  
Населения разных групп имеют одинаковый признак(качество) - это население составлено(представлено) из разных людей. 
Одни насаждают культуру, другие соблюдают культуру, третьи бунтуют против культуры, четвёртые маскируются в культуре, пятые изменяют культуру, шестые игнорируют культуру. И мн.др.
По мере своих психосоматических возможностей - успешно, или не успешно. В любом социуме есть за забором кладбище для слабых психосоматических возможностей. И мн.др.  :Wink:

----------


## Павел Б

> Есть знакомые из разных солнечных "..станов". Абсолютно другая ментальность и взгляд на мир.


Есть знакомые, соседи по подъезду, по дому.
Абсолютно другая ментальность и взгляд на мир.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.09.2021)

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Есть знакомые, соседи по подъезду, по дому.
> Абсолютно другая ментальность и взгляд на мир.


И это тоже, да. Но у русских соседей в общем и целом ментальность отличается от таджиков с первого этажа.

----------


## Павел Б

Местных оседлых русских от кочующих таджиков?
Видел я русских кочующих шабашников. Никакой разницы в ментальности. Абсолютно.

----------


## Alex

Напомню, что ряд участников (включая меня) спорят не с тезисом, что у людей, выросших и воспитанных в разных культурных условиях, отличается (и порой сильно) т.н. «менталитет», а с тем, что якобы есть две огромные общности: «Восток» и «Запад», и люди, принадлежащие «Востоку», направлены внутрь (интровертивны), созерцательны, «духовны» и вот это вот все. Таджики, кстати, это «Восток» или «Запад»?

----------

Tobias Rieper (15.09.2021), Нгаванг Шераб (15.09.2021), Павел Б (15.09.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (15.09.2021)

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Таджики, кстати, это «Восток» или «Запад»?


Таджики - это космос.

----------

Alex (15.09.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (15.09.2021)

----------


## Alex

Эт ты еще с таджичками близко не общался.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.09.2021)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Таджики обалденные, да. У меня в Китае однажды сосед по общежитию был таджик. Прожили целый год душа в душу  :Big Grin:  С тех пор ещё больше таджиков люблю. Интересно, таджики по Юнгу «западные» или «восточные»? А русские? А калмыки из смешанных калмыко-украинских семей?




> Есть знакомые из разных солнечных "..станов". Абсолютно другая ментальность и взгляд на мир.


Можно так далеко не ходить, у тебя и у меня абсолютно разная ментальность и взгляд на мир. У моих двух знакомых казашек ментальность и взгляд на мир гораздо ближе к моим, чем у тебя.

----------

Alex (15.09.2021)

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> А русские? А калмыки из смешанных калмыко-украинских семей?


А это зависит от культуры и традиций в которых вырос ребенок. Взять к примеру татар. Изначальна - это люди из другой культуры, но на данный момент, и у русских, и у татар ментальность одинаковая, ибо многовековая взаимная пенетрация..






> Можно так далеко не ходить, у тебя и у меня абсолютно разная ментальность и взгляд на мир. У моих двух знакомых казашек ментальность и взгляд на мир гораздо ближе к моим, чем у тебя.


Да, хреновая из меня казашка

----------


## Aion

> Напомню, что ряд участников (включая меня) спорят не с тезисом, что у людей, выросших и воспитанных в разных культурных условиях, отличается (и порой сильно) т.н. «менталитет», а с тем, что якобы есть две огромные общности: «Восток» и «Запад», и люди, принадлежащие «Востоку», направлены внутрь (интровертивны), созерцательны, «духовны» и вот это вот все. Таджики, кстати, это «Восток» или «Запад»?


Речь о культурах была, при чём тут люди, принадлежащие и т.д. ? Сами-то понимаете, что в софистику ударились в пылу полемики?
P.S.  См., например: Культурный код

----------


## Alex

«Культурный код» — такая же иллюзия, как «коллективное бессознательное». Я понимаю, что вы почитаете Юнга и, судя по всему, с юнгианством знакомы гораздо лучше, чем с буддизмом. Ничего плохого в этом нет, но зачем же натягивать сову на глобус?

----------

Нгаванг Шераб (15.09.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (15.09.2021)

----------


## Aion

> «Культурный код» — такая же иллюзия, как «коллективное бессознательное». Я понимаю, что вы почитаете Юнга и, судя по всему, с юнгианством знакомы гораздо лучше, чем с буддизмом. Ничего плохого в этом нет, но зачем же натягивать сову на глобус?


Не судите, у вас это плохо получается)

----------

Vega (16.09.2021)

----------


## Alex

Тема выродилась и закрывается. Прошу модераторов отделить дискуссию о юнгианстве и буддизме в отдельную тему, где можно будет обсудить этот интересный и важный вопрос.

----------

Aion (15.09.2021), Нгаванг Шераб (15.09.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (15.09.2021)

----------

